# Speaker Stands



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I've started a small project for a friend and really have no idea what I'm doing. All I know for sure is I'm putting one foot in front of the other and it seems to be working, not the best way to plan but I've had the idea of how to do this in my head for quite a while (he asked if I would do this about 6 months ago).

I've added some pictures (hopefully ala Harry) because if I show you the finished product without some kind of photo shoot, well, you know Harry....especially after I've hinted at others a photo shoot would be nice.

I just got a new jointer, benchtop model for $99.....sale at Canadian Tire....I don't need the very best tools so they've helped outfit quite a few of my tools.

I've been using the router, planar, band saw, miter saw and table saw to build these. What's left to do before finishing is pare off the excess inlay flush to the surfaces of the bottom, top and risers. I will need to inset the riser pieces into the top and bottom but first I'll have to round the edges for a nice smooth finish. Sanding will come before they are glued into the base/top.

It has been fun so far, started this yesterday morning (Saturday) and have been enjoying my first major foray into the shed this summer.

Well, that's long enough, I hope you enjoy the pics and thanks very much for having a look.

Ed......


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the design. You're going to enjoy having a jointer. Good job ed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very, very nice Ed., you are a quick learner. Now that you have seen life with a jointer, you won't be able to live without one. The photo-shoot is something that requires separate praise, it's just perfect, I can't imagine any member proffering just a show and tell.
One final point, don't forget the spikes on the bottom, they are to isolate the speaker from the building, especially if the floors are timber.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" spikes on the bottom " that's a new one for me (spikes ??? )


========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"spikes on the bottom " that's a new one for me (spikes ??? )"

That Bj. is the problem with being so young, you still have lots to learn. Take a good look at the photo. that Ed. posted. Spikes are preferred to pins as they penetrate carpet which ensures no wobble. Don't worry Bj., I'm sure there are things that even I don't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's funny what you call " timber "  

To me timber is a group of trees that are still staning, i.e. I have 600,000 sq.feet of standing timber..

Lumber is a tree that have been cut down and are at the saw mill ready to cut into planks..

Boards are trees that have been cut down and cut into planks and are now beening milled into boards, i.e. I have 10,000 board ft. of 5/4 Walnut...

Language is stange 

=========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So Harry, BJ,

Any idea where to purchase or make these spikes. I was wondering about them and wasn't sure what their function was.

Oh, BTW, these speakers are being made from pallet wood and recycled wood from a boat. There are no new materials in this project (other than the jointer.

Thanks guys,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

I'm not to sure where to buy them but I would make a set of 4ea..

I would use some long 1/4" bolts and tee-nuts and some jam nuts, I would start with 1/4-20 x 4" long bolts and then cut off the head and most of the threads so you would end up with some one ended studs that are 1/4 x 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" long,then pickup some 1/4-20 jam nuts,for lock nuts, paint them black and then screw them in the base for the leg spikes...


=========



karateed said:


> So Harry, BJ,
> 
> Any idea where to purchase or make these spikes. I was wondering about them and wasn't sure what their function was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Uhm, call me crazy but wouldn't some golf shoe spikes work well for this? Depending on length maybe they would be football spikes but they are ready made, not expensive and have a nice finish. Of course in BC you might use tire studs?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Did a bit more work on the speaker stands today, basically got them all flushed up using the bandsaw and the router.

There is a picture of me in this group and for those that are complaining about the heat and 'it's too hot to wear stuff'....safety first guys....you only have one body in this life and if it gets trashed, it stays trashed from these types of things...hearing, lungs, eyes. Anyway enough soap box. I just wanted to say it is about 35-37C which is very warm and warmer in the shop.

Harry, I hope this is along the lines of what you're looking for. Feel free to guide me in any direction you think I need to go because I am here to learn and thanks to so many of you, esp. BJ and Harry but also others, like Corey and Mark and too many to mention really who have put in their posts and pics, I've learned a few things. I appreciate you guys more than you can know.

I couldn't learn this stuff in as little time as I have without your help and support.

I found out as I was trimming that my trims got better as I was getting furthur along, another learning experience....also found I didn't need to press very hard on the wood to do a good job in trimming. That's when the job looked better in the end.

Ok, hope you like the pics,

The ever wordy Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Ed

I was out in the shop and you came across my mind so I pulled a bolt out of the box and made a spike just for kicks...

It took less than 2 mins. to make  at a total cost of 15 cents ea.

It can be adjusted up or down and then tighten the lock nut...

==========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice job on your speaker stand project. Check out the link below for about $6.75 you can get two sets of carpet spikes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Speaker-spikes-...NameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst Bj. has done a near perfect job (they need to be pointed) as of course we have come to expect of him, but the ones brought to our attention by Rolf are exactly what I described in my post and are so cheap that it wouldn't be worth the time making them.

"These are nice. I personally use them all the time in my own speaker building, stand building and other audio cabinetry. They are a great addition to sub-woofers, pedestals, stand pods, and tower speakers. 

On heavy cabinets especially (and speakers that aren't heavy are poorly built) these couple the speaker or stand solidly to the floor. Supposedly the value of these is that yield tighter bass notes. I think that is baloney, but the real value is that they stop "carpet wobble" and prevent the cabinet from rocking and tipping over accidentally possibility that can suddenly and very real (not to mention very dangerous) when kids are around."

The above is what the advertiser had to say, I disagree with him regarding bass, on a timber (lumber, wood, cut & dried tree*) floor, the difference between spikes and no spikes is very noticeable to all but those with "cloth ears", I do however agree with him on the solidity of the cabinets which should also have cross bracing and be stuffed full of sound deadening material which can be purchased by the metre.

Ed. timber should never be forced into the saw or router, just guided with gentle pressure, experience will soon teach you to listen to the saw/ router, it will become obvious when too much pressure is being applied by the change in sound. You figured out correctly how to use a bearing cutter but for truing an edge when you don't have a jointer, make a split fence so that the out-feed side can be moved forward of the in-feed side.
Your photo-shoot is excellent and I for one look forward to seeing the conclusion.

* For the benefit of Bj.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With all my above ramblings I forgot to congratulate you Ed. on your good taste, you appear to have the same hairstyle as me!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Hair styles come and go....this one does both of those.

Thanks everybody for the tips and kind comments. I was wondering about the pointy bits on the spikes.....now I think I've got it.

BJ thanks for the tips on building the spikes, they just need to be pointy and it would work fine.

Harry thanks for your tips, yes, I'm starting to 'get it' a bit...btw, I understood what you meant by 'timber'....does that make me an honorary Aussie?

Rolf, thanks for the info on the spikes, they may be the only new items in the project other than finish materials if he ships to Canada.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I understood what you meant by 'timber'....does that make me an honorary Aussie?"

I'm afraid not Ed. all dictionaries show timber as a building material and some also add that it can be a growing tree. Over here we call the engine cover of a car the bonnet, whilst you call it a hood, they are both things that can be worn on ones head!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed 

I was going to put sharp point on them but some don't like to poke holes in the rug or to say the mat under the rug...and the hardwood floor under it..

But it's easy job to do ,just chuck it up the battery type drill ,the stud and take it to the belt sand to get it to a sharp rounded point...

Rolf and Harry are right about the price but 15.oo bucks is 15.oo bucks when you can make you'er own for about a buck and have them in 10 mins.or so, not weeks...


=========



karateed said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Hair styles come and go....this one does both of those.
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Well, this time I spent $10.00 and got the things....I'm a little more wary around grinding metal, I don't like to do it unless it's really necessary...but the tip you gave me will work for a lot of things and I thank you for that....

I have used many of your other tips, just so you know....I don't want you to think you're posting tips and then they are being ignored, they are not.

It's because of people like you that I've had the courage to try some of things that I have tried and I'm actually less afraid of my machinery, in fact I'm actually 'becoming one' with them because you guys have preached safety first and I'm listening. There aren't too many fingerless piano and guitar players so I have to listen. I play both.

Anyway, thanks to everyone who posted tips for me here, I'm very grateful.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Spikes
I see you got some on the way from eBay

Way to go bud...

The quick buy gets the worm... 

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=200235454042

=======


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,

One more pic was in my camera/phone. Just thought I'd post it. It shows how I was rounding the edges, used the same method for the bigger pieces too.

Thanks for looking.

Ed......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like it is coming along nicely Ed.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore,

Will be away from home for a week starting monday....holidays.

When I return, I expect to finish the stands. I'll post those pics as I work through the final steps.

Ed......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is a good idea. It will keep you on Harry's good side.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., it's a pity that you added the pics. of the pointed ones on an earlier post of yours, many people following this thread won't look at the ones that they have read. I think that such a good job deserves to have a post of it's own


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

karateed said:


> Well, this time I spent $10.00 and got the things...
> -)


I'm glad that worked out for you Ed. Love to see the finish product.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Here is where I'm at with the speaker stands.

I'm learning a lot of stuff but I have to get much better at tolerances, still it's better than what I used to do years ago...so it's improvement.

I haven't made the ski jig yet and I think it would have helped me greatly with this project.

Thanks for looking,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Looking good and you'er right this is a easy job for the Ski jig.
They are so easy to make and use,,,,,,with all the time you spent clamping and setting up for the cut you could have a made a ski jig...

Here's a snapshot just for kicks..

To make tetons all that's needed to cam the part in place run the bit by the edge, then just plunge down on the ends to remove the small part so they can drop in the dado...quick and easy way...and safe 
==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your doing very well Ed. and I look forward to seeing the finished pair.
May I just make one remark concerning safety, your shot #20 where your doing a roundover, the fence should be closer to the cutter so that the right hand corner of the wood touches the fence allowing you to safely feed the wood into the cutter. Some people use a starting pin for this purpose.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Yup, hafta get that jig done BJ.

Point taken Harry....although this trimmed up easily and quite safely....no grabbing involved in this one...but I would feel safer with the pin.

Ed......


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Looking good Ed. BTW, what are you doing up so early? -Derek


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

fibertech said:


> Looking good Ed. BTW, what are you doing up so early? -Derek


Hi Derek,

Actually, I'm on holidays and have been sleeping on the couch....cooler in the living room than the bedroom.....so I woke up, read the forum and answered then went to bed for a few more hours. That'll all change when I'm back at work on monday

Thanks for the comment.....

Ed......

I'm at the glue-up stage now....a couple of pics for people....soon to be finished....yahoo...seems like it's been going on a while....

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well, all glued up and sanded and ready for the finish.....almost. Have to put the little pointy feet on it first.

Thanks for looking....it seems to be finally taking shape.

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking good Ed!!!!!


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Hey Ed, Did that rock slide affect you? I saw it on the Seattle stations and then turned to CBUT. I hope all is well. -Derek


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

fibertech said:


> Hey Ed, Did that rock slide affect you? I saw it on the Seattle stations and then turned to CBUT. I hope all is well. -Derek


Hi Derek,

Yes, I'm working from home the rest of the week by the looks of it. I started to work this morning, they had RCMP and a Kiewit worker at Britannia turning traffic around. I asked the officer if there was any way they could knock out the internet then I could really enjoy the time....oh well, gotta work but at least my commute over the next couple of days is....oh....5 seconds instead of 1 hr. 15 minutes.

Too many people are making a big deal out of this slide. We live in some very serious mountains and as long as no one got hurt or killed then we should be thankful and just roll with Mother Nature's natural happening.

It always makes for an interesting life when you are behind something like this slide. Mostly people just cope and help each other when they can and that's a good testament to people. I've seen that type of thing here many times during floods and closures in the 80's.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Got a little further on the speaker stands....just a few pics to show how I installed those spikes for carpet holding.....

I've now started staining the wood, will use clear poly to finish it.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

and a few more.....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Coming along well Ed, but (why do I always have a but) the protruding spikes would not draw admiration from most housewives. They really do need hiding, one way would be to turn four half spheres each with a Tee nut recessed underneath so that they can be screwed onto the protruding spikes and become features. I'm sure that you and other members can come up with many other ideas.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Are you talking about the top where the nuts are or the bottom spikes that will hide in the carpet?

If it's the top part I'm not quite sure how I would hide those, the pointed part, no problem, the carpet takes care of that. I tested it on my carpet just to see the effect. Not only do they hide well, they also make sideways movement on the speaker stands virtually impossible.

Ed..,....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Ed., I was referring to the tops, normally these spikes would go into thicker material and surplus thread cut off so the hole would not go all the way through but If I were in your position I'm sure I would make wood domes to fit on top. Beneath the dome could be inserted a rubber grommet with a centre hole that's a push fit onto the excess thread. If you don't understand what I'm on about, don't hesitate to let me know and I'll attempt to make a mock-up to show you. I've just had another idea, chrome dome nuts, I think they would be quite sexy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Just a butt in post, I think he is saying to hide the top of the post (pin)
Like below

http://www.routerforums.com/74961-post11.html

showing, In this case less is more..

But now that you have this type installed I would cut off a small bit of the stud and pickup some push in caps plastic or brass, the type you see on some furniture to hide the fastners...  that would clean up the stands..

=======


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I will try to impliment some form of 'hidden' agenda for the spikes.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

This is would I would do to clean it up just a bit, take out the threaded inserts and install them from the bottom side, but 1st. cut off the unthreaded ends of the spike points, then install some plugs, I would say put in some wooden dowels but they will show up like a sore thumb,it's hard to hide them.., I don't think I would use cap nuts on the studs they will become dust bunnies hooks over time, you want something clean and smooth so the duster can just fly right over them..

=====



karateed said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I will try to impliment some form of 'hidden' agenda for the spikes.
> 
> Ed......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, I would cut off the threaded section with a small cut off wheel on a hand grinder. Apply a dab of black brushing lacquer with a Q tip and call it done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ed, this quick mock-up is to illustrate what I had in mind, try to imagine the correct dimensions. As chrome nuts are expensive, the cheap Nickel plated ones can be painted any colour you like.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I guess this week I'll go about finishing the stain and then see what I can do about these extensions.

Thanks again for all the possible solutions.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well, finally got back into the shop. It's just been so busy at work and home the shop has almost become a forgotten entity....very little time. I'm now finishing up the speaker stands and though I've made many mistakes during it's making, they are finally coming to a close. I tend to agree with John that I don't like finishing work, but I'm learning about it anyway. I suppose it will grow on me.

Anyway a few pics of the progress and in one more session should put it all to rest for the final time.

Enjoy the pics and thanks again for having a peek.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doesn't that look better Ken, I'm sure that you're very happy with the final result.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed really nice job on these stands. Really like the glossy finish on them.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Though my name change to Ken hasn't gone through yet, I thank you for your comments....Yes, I'm much happier with the stands the way they are now compared to the way I was going to end up with.

Thanks,



harrysin said:


> Doesn't that look better Ken, I'm sure that you're very happy with the final result.


Hi Glenmore,

Thanks very much for the comments. It looks glossy in the picture because it's still wet (you know, sort of like never buy a car in the rain?). The finish is actually a clear satin polyeurathane so it will be hopefully a bit classy that way.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Please accept my sincere apologies EDWARD, it's an unforgivable error to make when corresponding with a friend.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Please, there is nothing to be sorry for, I sometimes make mistakes with my own daughter's names.....this is a product of so many things on people's minds these days...and especially when we have gained more and more experiences in this world. You probably had Ken on your mind for some reason, hence the slight faux pas....Certainly that is easily forgiven.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so grateful Ed, I've been waiting up for you, I can now go to bed with a clear mind, except of course for the numerous projects that are whizzing through my mind.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

Now I'm a little worried when you start talking about whizzing.....

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> I'm so grateful Ed, I've been waiting up for you, I can now go to bed with a clear mind, except of course for the numerous projects that are whizzing through my mind.


Ed, Harry has plenty room in his head for whizzing. Not to worry. When he came from England, to be an official Aussie, he had to have a big portion of his brain removed. So, there is no way he can harm himself with the wizzing.:


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well, they are finally done and have a new owner who you'll meet in these pictures.

I'm fairly pleased with the results and i want to thank all of you that gave me suggestions for that. I would also like to thank everyone that has and will view these pictures.

10 more pics of not great quality (taken by my friend.....) lighting was not right....to follow....does that confuse anybody....;-)

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Here are the final pics....sorry they are not of better quality but the stands have found their final (for now) resting place.

Ed......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ed,

I must say, you've done a superb job with them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Ed

===


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking stands Ed, really.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's the sort of job where you can stand back, rub your hands together and think "I've done a bloody good job there" The spikes will prove very beneficial on that wood floor, the bass will be much "cleaner"


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job, Ed. You should be very proud and your friend should be honored to have them.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Thanks very much for your very kind words. I must admit that you all encourage me so much to achieve what I usually think is way above me. Simple projects do present their various challenges as you all know and quite often unforeseen ones as did this one. I learned a lot and am ready for a new challenge, to be decided soon.

One thing though George...yes my friend is honored to have the stands but I'm even more honored to be able to give them to him. He just left our company to work on Vancouver Island, a 2 hour ferry commute away so I won't be seeing him much. This will put a hole in my life for a while.....so I'm honored to have him have these stands.

Thanks all very much for the comments, kind words, encouragement and suggestions....they make a huge difference on how I approach this hobby.

Ed......


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Here are the final pics*

Hi Ed,

A great job. Well done.

It was an interesting process to follow you from start to finish.

James


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi James,

Thanks, it was as interesting to go through as it was to follow....trust me on that one....

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed

I do not know how I missed this but,,, I did. I just read the thread and you certainly did a bang up job with the photos and a supberb job on the stands.

Using recovered lumber does increase the level of difficulty and you came through with some fine work.  

Great job Ed


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

Thanks very much for the kind words.

You missed it because you were very busy with work, family, and your humungous project. That you get time to even be on the forum is a miracle.

Thanks again, maybe one day I'll be 1/2 way to where you are with your skills.

Ed......



Check twice! said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> I do not know how I missed this but,,, I did. I just read the thread and you certainly did a bang up job with the photos and a supberb job on the stands.
> 
> ...


----------

